# Let's see your horses!!!



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I just thought this would be fun.
Just post a few pictures and tell us a little about your horse (name, breed, age, what you do, etc).
You don't have to own the horse, it can be a lesson horse, leased horse, etc.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*Ok :d*

Here is William. He is an Anglo Arab registered as Country Man. He is 12 years young. We are currently schooling to jump and dressage. We have won two 1sts in the SJ ring so far! (out of 2 comps ).
I am going to uni soon and Willie is coming to live with me on the university livery yard, 5 min bus ride from where I am living. It's exciting!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Annalie is an 8 year old Haflinger mare. She is by far the best horse I have ever owned. Even though she can be a brat at times. 










Arabella is a Morgan X. I have no idea what with. She is about 7 years old. I don't know a lot about her yet.


----------



## Kay (Dec 9, 2009)

my new MFT


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

This is my pride and joy, Pickles, 13 year-old arab gelding. He is in retraining right now. Next year I shall show him in hunter pleasure and would like to start low level dressage. Also trails and horse trekking. 
The big goof.









Here is Lilly, 10 y/o Spanish arab mare. Primarily my mother's horse and they are into Western pleasure. Very sweet and pretty level headed little tank but still has that typical Arabian spark.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Great! Keep them coming!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Cheshire said:


> This is my pride and joy, Pickles, 13 year-old arab gelding. He is in retraining right now. Next year I shall show him in hunter pleasure and would like to start low level dressage. Also trails and horse trekking.
> The big goof.
> 
> 
> ...


 Gorgeous horse!


----------



## Possum (Sep 14, 2010)

This is my girl, Fancy!
Age:3
Breed:Saddlebred
Things I plan on training her for: Saddle Seat, Western Riding/Pleasure, Trail riding, and maybe some speed events.


















All of your horses are stunning!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

my lease boy outlaw. 11yr old arabian gelding, i am currently riding him western and using him for gymkhana this year and hopefully doing some english training as well.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

I technically don't own any horses at the moment...but this was my boy reggie, at the time of the pic he was five. Mainly used him for trail riding, but we did ride in some parades as well. Oh ya, he's a spanish arab.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

one more...


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

^ Beautiful!!

Way to go Spanish arabs.


----------



## LiveLaughLope (Sep 15, 2010)

The horse i leased, Sienna <3 <3 <3 : www.livelaughlope.webs.com


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are my girls! 
Chico is my 16-year-old AWESOME Arabian mare. She's 15hh, has no regard for personal space, highly impatient but an incredible riding horse!:lol:
Molly is my newest girl. She's a 6-year-old Quarab, 14.1hh & is well on her way to being a great kids horse.
Then there is Mouse. She was born at my place out of my old WelshXQH mare Ebony, June 24, 2009 but as of last winter is now at my friend's house. Her sire is a reg. APHA stallion. I dont think she'll be very tall as her dam was only 13.3hh & her sire 15hh but thats fine by us!
(I've had several more over the years but i wont post them all!:wink


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

This is my boy Phoenix, 9 year old mustang x appaloosa. I'm hoping he can go out on trail once he's a little better under saddle. Re-training him in basic riding and low level dressage right now.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's my beautiful boy Hero. Breed: Thoroughbred. Eight years old and raced until last november, so almost a year since he has been off the track  He is currently in retraining and hopefully will be my first future eventer!!!!  im super excited!!


----------



## emilyanne (Feb 24, 2010)

This is Shiloh he is a 7 year old 15hh polish arabian gelding. I do mostly recreational bareback and english but i also love jumping him.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, I will only show two here _(I do not own these horses_)_._ 
The Bay mare is Maggie, a 4 year old Pintoloosa cowhorse. She is the first horse I have ridden under the age of 9. She can be a bit moody with horses, but absolutely loves humans and is an excellent trail horse. 
The dun filly is Poco. She is the first horse I have been helping train. She is a long yearling, and has approximately 15 rides under her belt. She is the sweetest and quietest filly I know. (And personally, my current favorite horse :wink


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

First is Nakita. She is an 8 year old Louisiana bred Thoroughbred mare. I don't know a whole lot about her, but I do know she was raced 12 times. Didn't do to good, so was retired. Have yet to ride her, but I figure she will mostly be a trail riding horse. 









Bo is a Arabian/Quarter horse cross, as best we can tell. He is roughly 12 years old. He is my husbands horse, and I know he has plans for Bo. Trail riding and possibly endurance are in store for him.


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

The chestnut is Winterbrook Milly and the Grey is Archie.

Archie:
Height: 14HH
Age: 9
Colour: Grey
Breed: Arab/Welsh

WinterbrookMilly
Height: 14HH
Age: 14
Born on: 16/8/1995
Colour: Chestnut
Breed: Australian Riding Pony/ Welsh B


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is my gelding Cherokee. He is 13 years old, 15hh, and 1100lbs. He is an ex-barrel racer. He is going to live out the rest of his life as a trail horse. He loves little kids and is an angel when they're riding him. Not so much for me sometimes, but I still love him to pieces! 

And the grulla mare is our newest addition. She is going on 4 this coming spring. She is 14hh and such a doll. She's one of the most shy, sweetest horses I've ever met. She is going to be mainly a trail horse, and maybe a potential barrel horse. We'll see what she shows when she's trained, but I've seen her full sister move and that girl can turn on a dime! I've always wanted to start barrel racing, and maybe this girl is my chance. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

LOVING seeing everyone's horses, ESPECIALLY their Arabians !!! 

These are my two boys, both Arab Stallions, first is Spirit Thyme, he is my baby, I show him in Sporthorse, Halter & Driving, he's 7 years old ( I bought him as a weanling ) Polish with a touch of Egyptian


















And this is Topez, he's 27  I showed him in just about EVERYTHING !!! And he's a great trail horse as well... he's Russian/Polish
Showhack










Native Costume


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I love Arabs in their native costumes! Your stallion is gorgeous as well _Spirit Thyme_


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> I love Arabs in their native costumes! Your stallion is gorgeous as well _Spirit Thyme_


THANK you  I'm very proud of my guys and am so very lucky to have them in my life:hug:


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Well this is my lil man Hunter. I adopted Hunter July 15, 2009 He is now just turned 3. He was underfed and needed hernia surgery but I thought he was so darn cute. He is a quarter horse x (maybe arab maybe welsh not sure) He is just under 14 hands but still growing.

This is when I first adopted him.








The last ones are from2 weeks ago, haven't been riding him a whole lot (just letting him grow). But he sure loves the trails. He has quite the little attitude.

























This is Duke a big Percheron that I used to lease until I adopted Hunter. He was such a big buddy, great horse.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow Hunter65 Hunter looks great! He's lucky you adopted him.


----------



## Spirit Thyme (Sep 14, 2010)

Hunter KUDOS to you !!! Wonderful job re-habing your little man


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

This is Flicka...10 year old QH/Walker mare. Got her last year as a retrain project. Was going to use her for dressage, but she seems to enjoy pounding dirt, so we are going to aim for gymkhanas. She can turn on a dime too...almost unseated me the other day when I asked her to turn sharp...she turned sharper than I anticipated, hahahaha! She's also a really good trail horse, nothing really seems to phase her.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Since I no longer own my own horse...Ill post the ones I exercise ride. Oh and just cuz I miss them....two of my horses from my past. 


My Heart Horse. King. Foundation AQHA








My Nico. Foundation AQHA








Scooti-ful. Aka Scooter. Triple registered SSH/Racking/TWH








Rosie Premarin foal...all growed up!








And Pretty boy Arab of some capacity!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

^ Crikey. I love the gobs of grass hanging out of his mouth in that photo!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

They all snatch up a mouthful of grass when we are distracted with the camera! I think I have a pic of each one of them with a mouthful of grass!


----------



## dressagediva (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is my new boy Windsor. He is a 4.5 month old hanoverian. He has a lot of growing left to do. The first picture is at 2 weeks old and the second at 2 months old.


----------



## Kayley (Sep 11, 2010)

Aussie And Jewels: Myself and Mum's horses.

Aussie:
Age:12
Height: 12.3hh
Colour: Black
Used For: Trail riding
Breed: Welsh cob cross
Yes Hes fat, I know this and he needs to lose weight but he just puts it back on 

Jewels:
Age: 15
Height: 14.2hh
Colour: Palomino
Used For: Trail Riding
Breed: Arab Cross


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

My mare Nova, 6yo Grade QH Mare













































Cami, 9yo APHA Mare









Kali, 6 month old TWH/APHA X, out of Cami


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

armydogs said:


> Bo is a Arabian/Quarter horse cross, as best we can tell. He is roughly 12 years old. He is my husbands horse, and I know he has plans for Bo. Trail riding and possibly endurance are in store for him.


My baby boy is also named Bo! Lol He is a chesnut appaloosa. Going on 4. I use him for pleasure riding, mostly trails. I love parades and plan to ride him in them someday. 

His is very funny, he likes to grab the end of the water hose when it is on and let water spew from his mouth. He is very, very expressive with his emotions. And he gets bored super easy so I think he has ADD 

I have four others, but I won't bore you with a thousand pictures lol.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

dressagediva said:


> Here is my new boy Windsor. He is a 4.5 month old hanoverian. He has a lot of growing left to do. The first picture is at 2 weeks old and the second at 2 months old.


He sure is a looker! What are you planning on using him for?


----------



## Penny (Jul 10, 2009)

*Sorry if they come out terribly big!*

*This is my horse, La Kota. He's an OTTB. Best horse I've ever had.* 
















*This is Buckwheat. A 21 year old Andalusion/Thoroughbred. He's an ex roping horse.* 








*Penny (my sister's horses)*
*(Penny is on the right)*
















*Copper *








(Next to Penny)


----------



## dressagediva (Jun 6, 2010)

Arksly said:


> He sure is a looker! What are you planning on using him for?



I plan one doing dressage as well as some hunter/jumper!!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

dressagediva said:


> I plan one doing dressage as well as some hunter/jumper!!


Well, I'm sure you guys will do very well in dressage! I don't really know what they look for in hunters or jumpers, but, good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

